# Diet - opinions too much or too little?



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Appreciate some opinions on the diet below. This is my diet plan when on my first ever cycle of 450mg of test per week. Planning on running for 12 weeks.

In addition to the diet below will be taking BCAA,Vitamin D,Vitamin C, make sure to get at least 3L-4L of water per day, creatine, Multi B Vitamin and a few apples.

I am currently on 96.5kg and maintaining that weight on around 2500-3000cal, BF I am guessing around 15% but not sure. I am also on T4/T3 medication for my thyroid.

Just wanted to ask if this is too much food and will I be putting on too much fat eating like this? I guess I can adjust during the cycle and make changes as nothing is set in stone but opinions are welcome.

Cycle goal is to just pound on the muscle and make the most of it.



   ProteinCarbsFat Meal 1 (7.30) protein/milk 200ml/cottage cheese 110g

5716.67 Oats 100grams + Water1358.57  Meal 2 (10.30 - 11.00) Rice 75g6.675570.75 Chicken Breast 250g5604 Green Beans 130g

2.78.80.23 3 medium eggs17.60.416  Meal 3 (14.30 - 15.00) Rice 75g6.675570.75 Chicken Breast 250g5604 Green Beans 130g2.78.80.23 3 medium eggs17.60.416  Meal 4 (16.30) protein/milk 200ml/cottage cheese 110g5716.67 Oats 50grams + Water6.5293.5  Meal 5 (18.00) Rice 75g6.675570.75 Chicken Breast 250g5604 Green Beans 130g2.78.80.23 3 medium eggs17.60.416  Meal 6 (19.30 - 20.00) protein/milk 200ml/cottage cheese 110g5716.67 Oats 50grams + Water

6.5293.5  Meal 7 - Bedtime (22.30) protein/milk 200ml/cottage cheese 110g5716.67   Totals502.925381.5104.94 Calories2011.71526944.464482.16  


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

If your eating to get big - then you wont put to much fat on dude - your fats are about right around 100 from looking at your avator.

If you find your struggling to eat it all - id maybe cut the 3 medium eggs out?as 250g breast and 75g rice is alot to eat

are all these pre-cooked weights?


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Prospect said:


> If your eating to get big - then you wont put to much fat on dude - your fats are about right around 100 from looking at your avator.
> 
> If you find your struggling to eat it all - id maybe cut the 3 medium eggs out?as 250g breast and 75g rice is alot to eat
> 
> are all these pre-cooked weights?


Yeah these are all pre cooked weights and I got the macro nutrients off a website calorie counter, so I assume the calories they state are of that 250g raw breast once cooked?

I had the rice at 100grams for each meal but decided to drop it to 75g maybe too many carbs after and unnecessary fat gain maybe?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

See how it goes for a week or 2. Everyone's different the only way to know for sure is experiment. See how many lbs you gain in 2 weeks and judge by the mirror/pics yourself.


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

To much carbs, cut your rice intake around 2pm so no carbs after that, if your dieting why ya having oats late on and rice around 18:00 its just going to sit there. Everything ok in the morning, keep to veg and chickin/turkey/fish for your meal at 18:00, late meal just protein, you'll see the change in bodyfat within two weeks with good CV work


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

500 grams of protein seems mental, I can't comprehend anyone's body at your size being able to use that productively. even on vast amounts of gear


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 500 grams of protein seems mental, I can't comprehend anyone's body at your size being able to use that productively. even on vast amounts of gear


Even with protein synthesis being 50 times greater when on gear you think it will not get used up? I mean eating naturally I would be getting 250g of protein per day so really all I am doing is doubling this. Maybe it is too much but you have to get the calories from somewhere so then that leaves carbs or fats, would it not be better to get them from protein in the end?

Maybe you have brought up a good point..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sprayer said:


> Even with protein synthesis being 50 times greater when on gear you think it will not get used up? I mean eating naturally I would be getting 250g of protein per day so really all I am doing is doubling this. Maybe it is too much but you have to get the calories from somewhere so then that leaves carbs or fats, would it not be better to get them from protein in the end?
> 
> Maybe you have brought up a good point..


I can confidently say that the 250g wasn't getting processed as a natty.

I'm not saying the 500g is bad, but i doubt very highly it's necessary. I understand your point, but if your body wants energy and it has to rely of protein as carb and fat sources are already used. Converting protein to glycogen is not efficient and not an ideal process for your body to be carrying out (ie when does it know to stop?)

There is no magic number and easy way of telling. But i'd have more carbs and less protein. But that's me.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i don't know much but i had thought the protien seemed very high i would think you will only assimulate 1/2 to 2/3 of that..i would think you could drop a 1/4 to 1/3rd of it at least without leaving yourself protien difficient


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

would save a few quid as well


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I can confidently say that the 250g wasn't getting processed as a natty.
> 
> I'm not saying the 500g is bad, but i doubt very highly it's necessary. I understand your point, but if your body wants energy and it has to rely of protein as carb and fat sources are already used. Converting protein to glycogen is not efficient and not an ideal process for your body to be carrying out (ie when does it know to stop?)
> 
> There is no magic number and easy way of telling. But i'd have more carbs and less protein. But that's me.


I agree that the 250g as nattie was not processed. I can easily shave down to 200g chicken per meal and cut down to 2 eggs per meal, could even save some protein powder. Hmmm

I agree once you start that will tell you what you need to do. I just wanted a heads up so I don't lose weeks with a poor diet in place.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

All you basics are well covered. Just adjust cals to work with what the mirror and scales tell you.

I'd be carefull about adding cals too fast. Work in incremental bites. Review. Adjust


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

As above, increase your cals by 500 per day for the first week, then the following week add another 500 and so on.

Protein does seem high, you could probably drop that and increase good fats when required.

Carbs at any time of day won't do you any harm, you'll put on no more extra fat eating carbs at 9pm than you would eating them at 3pm. Just spread them out over the day.


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

As above lower protein, take out 2 of the shakes and job done also lower carbs a tad, take out the oats meal 6


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dux said:


> As above, increase your cals by 500 per day for the first week, then the following week add another 500 and so on.
> 
> Protein does seem high, you could probably drop that and increase good fats when required.
> 
> Carbs at any time of day won't do you any harm, you'll put on no more extra fat eating carbs at 9pm than you would eating them at 3pm. Just spread them out over the day.


Never seen such bad advice!!! So eating carbs at 9pm and getting off to bed is fine then? To diet down you need to cut carbs after 2-3pm simple as.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

andyfrance001 said:


> Never seen such bad advice!!! So eating carbs at 9pm and getting off to bed is fine then? To diet down you need to cut carbs after 2-3pm simple as.


Do you? Says who other than bro science?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

andyfrance001 said:


> Never seen such bad advice!!! So eating carbs at 9pm and getting off to bed is fine then? To diet down you need to cut carbs after 2-3pm simple as.


http://www.simplyshredded.com/carbs-at-night-fat-loss-killer-or-imaginary-boogeyman.html


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Some good points have been made and will take them onboard. The 500 calorie increase per week to build up to final numbers makes sense as before and end weights should be different so calorie intake could be different as well. I have no issue dropping protein down a little will make it easier to eat all the food. I will go over what everyone has said and make adjustments. One of the reasons I posted this diet is to make sure I am not short changing myself and be prepared for the things to come. My greatest fear is to not under eat in which case I would be fuming that I did a cycle and blew it because of food.

Hopefully I get to do before and after pics so I can look back at the changes made.

To andyfrance - maybe you have mistaken my thread a little. I am not intending to diet down but rather bulk up and try to get the most out of this cycle. That is why the carbs are there throughout the whole day.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

andyfrance001 said:


> Never seen such bad advice!!! So eating carbs at 9pm and getting off to bed is fine then? To diet down you need to cut carbs after 2-3pm simple as.


The fat gremlins come out after 2pm and knit carbs into fat?


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok sprayer.... Well you look like your doing the right thing.....I'm down to 17st from 18.5 and going to lose another 6-8lbs and then can see how i look before bulking up myself and got the NABBA in my sights for 2014, good luck with everything.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

andyfrance001 said:


> Never seen such bad advice!!! So eating carbs at 9pm and getting off to bed is fine then? To diet down you need to cut carbs after 2-3pm simple as.


Yes eating carbs right before bed is fine, in fact some people would argue due to hormonal changes and sensitivity that it is a far better time to consume them than in the AM. The fact you've lost weight by cutting carbs in the evening does not mean that is the only or indeed best way to do things. (maybe for you it is after all we're not all built the same...)

Kudos for your achievements and as i say its working for you so great but try opening your mind to the fact that there might be more than one way "to skin a cat".

I personally dropped 13 Kg over the past few months by carb cycling. When i did eat carbs they almost always where consumed post workout (6-7 PM on-wards) fact of the matter is if cals in are less than calls out you'll lose weight and nutrient timing is of little importance in my opinion.


----------

